# No more HR10-250s at Newegg



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm planning on getting an HR10-250 at the end of the month, so I looked at Newegg to see if they're stil $400... Nope. They don't have ANY DirecTV equipment listed anymore.

I chatted with a customer service drone and she said that they don't have any DirecTV equipment. Could DirecTV have stopped suplying them equipment because tyey sold it for too low a price?

Anybody know how I can get an HR10-250 for $400?


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

Try Value Electronics....found it on the forum at www.satelliteguys.us


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Also look at Weaknees, a sponsor:

http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo.php


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't speak highly enough about Robert at Value Electronics - great experience buying my D* system from him. They give discounts for SatGuys members.

That being said - give this a shot: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=303111


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

vtfan99 said:


> Try Value Electronics....found it on the forum at www.satelliteguys.us


If I buy from Value Electronics (just the unit, not the installation package) do I own it or is it "leased"?


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

dvdapex said:


> If I buy from Value Electronics (just the unit, not the installation package) do I own it or is it "leased"?


I think I read somewhere that its your choice....lease or own. Check out the site....give them a call.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's quite evident now....the end is near....(the wait)

sure glad I got mine from newegg in april


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

dvdapex said:


> If I buy from Value Electronics (just the unit, not the installation package) do I own it or is it "leased"?


As I understand it (and as I am experiencing), they assume it's leased. I just had mine activated and my account says it's leased even tho' I told the guy many times that I purchased it. I have yet to call them to change my account. But from others on this forum, they will change it - you just have to get the right department. I suspect it may have to do with getting to the person who has the privileges to override the system since the default now is "leased".

I think the difference is that if it says it's leased, they will try to take it back when the new ones come out (that's my **assumption**) as they try to move us all to their new non-tivo box. IOW, if you don't return what they think is theirs, they will bill you for the box.

But I had no hassles getting mine activated with the card that came with it.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Newegg has the HR10-250 listed today.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

1 dollar more and shipping up a few bucks too


----------



## TivoIsForLovers (May 30, 2006)

Fleegle said:


> I'm planning on getting an HR10-250 at the end of the month, so I looked at Newegg to see if they're stil $400... Nope. They don't have ANY DirecTV equipment listed anymore.
> 
> I chatted with a customer service drone and she said that they don't have any DirecTV equipment. Could DirecTV have stopped suplying them equipment because tyey sold it for too low a price?
> 
> Anybody know how I can get an HR10-250 for $400?


I believe that they are no longer authorized to handle DirecTV equipment, that they didn't sign the new 'lease' dealer agreement, so they sold out their stock and Ta Ta!!!!


----------



## OHMS (Jul 2, 2006)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> I believe that they are no longer authorized to handle DirecTV equipment, that they didn't sign the new 'lease' dealer agreement, so they sold out their stock and Ta Ta!!!!


In southern California COSTCO has them for $ 350; with a sign than says in tiny print that Directv "owns" it. I bought one at $ 550 before the march deadline for own v. lease, and still never had it activated. I only want the HD DVR for OTA ; but Directv / Tivo etc. don't seem to entertain that option. I was told that if I paid $ x a month, I could use the HD recorder; just not receive channel guide nor satellite programming. If I can't do that, I'll sell mine for what I paid; if that is a good deal for anyone. Otherwise, Costco is very good at taking things back. I've never opened the plastic bag with the 'chip' in it.

Aside; I'd pay for the Speed Channel, but have no interest in anything else. I get dozens of Directv and Dish network ''deals''; so full of 'free this for 30 days, or half price that for 90 days, but nobody ever can provide a reasonable long term cost. Directv seems to have a less than $ 20 deal for spanish language around s.calif.

I really miss VOOM; and use 3 voom receivers for HD OTA; but am seeking a HD recorder; even if it has to the manually started. I get channel guide for OTA with the VOOM receivers set to Directv Los Angeles locals; then delete all of the satellite channels.

thanks in advance for your help;
I've spent hours on FAQ and various forums; to no avail.
mike in Santa Ana, CALIF.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Not meaning to sound rude,
but you already asked the question,
and it was already answered in this thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306111

You aren't going to get a different answer by posting the same question all over.

phox


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

shelland said:


> I can't speak highly enough about Robert at Value Electronics - great experience buying my D* system from him. They give discounts for SatGuys members.
> 
> That being said - give this a shot: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=303111


And I can't say enough bad things about him. I wouldn't ever purchase anything from them again.

However, we're not supposed to post comments about vendors on these boards.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> And I can't say enough bad things about him. I wouldn't ever purchase anything from them again.


I and many others on this board have nothing but praise for Robert.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rminsk said:


> I and many others on this board have nothing but praise for Robert.


As I, and many other on this board, have nothing but disdain for Robert. Each is allowed his own opinion. Each is as valid as his own experience.

But no one is supposed to be posting this crap. However, if someone does, then both sides are just as valid.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Curious...if it's been posted before I apologize...but why the 'disdain?' If you feel it doesn't belong here I completely understand, but I like to hear as much information as possible (both good and bad) before I make a decision on a purchase.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> As I, and many other on this board, have nothing but disdain for Robert. Each is allowed his own opinion. Each is as valid as his own experience.
> 
> But no one is supposed to be posting this crap. However, if someone does, then both sides are just as valid.


Which is why I posted my opinion. Since you have to reply I will reply. For all others, just do a search for Value Electronics on the board and see others opinions.


----------



## Tivoman35 (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought one from American Satellite for under $300- call them at 888-999-7331 and ask....


----------

